# Shaving soap in Aluminium tin



## Louise Taylor (Jun 3, 2020)

Hello, questions about tins. I know aluminium reacts badly with lye or unsaponified soap.

I have seen a lot of shaving soap sold in little alu tins. I was going to try making soap and then curing it before putting it in the tin to see what happens. The disadvantage of this method is finding the exact size and shape mould needed so as to be the right size once cured for the tins.

What difference would HP make to this process? Could HP go in the tin straight away? 
Is there a way that I could pour the soap directly into the tins by lining it say with beeswax? 

Thank you


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 3, 2020)

It wouldn't make a difference HP or CP if cured.  You could poor into the tin but it will be difficult to remove from the tin.   Also have to be concerned with rusting depending on what the tin is made of.   Also have to consider cost.


----------



## artemis (Jun 3, 2020)

Here's a thread where they talk about containers for shave soap and includes a link to a related thread:






						Shave Soap in a Cup?
					

Have been pondering this...  Can I make shave soap and mold it IN a cup?  And keep it in there to cure?  I have these cool 'old skool' enamel mugs that I thought would be really cute to market as 'soap in a cup'.  But will the enamel-encased metal be 'dicing with DOS'?  If so - would a ceramic...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Louise Taylor (Jun 3, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> It wouldn't make a difference HP or CP if cured.



What about uncured soap, would that make a difference? It is aluminium, which I understand you can't pour CP into.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 3, 2020)

@Louise Taylor  I suppose it could.  I've not done it so can't speak to it.  I would still have some concern with the high PH and reaction to aluminium when pouring hot soap into it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 3, 2020)

I think there is something to avoiding aluminum wherever possible. I have a WWII vintage aluminum container that I put (well cured) soap in for travel. The container is still quite functional, but over the years, the soap has etched the inside surface of the container. Whether that's due to the high pH, dampness, or some other factor, I can't say.

Aluminum is the least likely metal to trigger DOS (rancidity), but there's still a slightly increased potential for that too.

Another thing is I'd not assume the "tins" you' are seeing are made of aluminum, especially if they have a threaded screw-top lid. Many containers like this are actually steel for durability. Some are bare metal and some are plated, painted, or otherwise coated with a surface finish to improve the looks and minimize the chance of rust.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 3, 2020)

When I was selling shave I like pouring them in low profile jars such as these 06.5 oz Natural LOW PROFILE Jar and Top - Wholesale Supplies Plus. I would let them cure longer since they poured straight in the jar so the customer could use them of the jar. I also had some neat wood containers I purchased from a Daiso store.


----------



## SeaSuds (Aug 22, 2020)

Did you ever find a solution for your shaving soap @Louise Taylor?  I have been looking at these: 250ml White PP Torino Jar & 88mm Lid - Ampulla Packaging  or maybe this: Enamel Ramekin White with Grey Rim 8cm Dia 90ml/3.2oz

I am uncomfortable using the plastic option but it seems to be the most practical solution and at least it is easily recyclable


----------



## Louise Taylor (Aug 22, 2020)

SeaSuds said:


> Did you ever find a solution for your shaving soap @Louise Taylor?



I made some hot process shave soap and poured into a pringles can. Then I cut it and squished the rounds into the aluminium tins. This seems to have worked although it is not the prettiest. When I have more time I am going to just try pouring the hot soap into the tin. I think once it is cooked and so saponification has happened it should be ok.


----------



## Sarah B (Jan 2, 2021)

Louise Taylor said:


> I made some hot process shave soap and poured into a pringles can. Then I cut it and squished the rounds into the aluminium tins. This seems to have worked although it is not the prettiest. When I have more time I am going to just try pouring the hot soap into the tin. I think once it is cooked and so saponification has happened it should be ok.


Did you end up trying this? I'm going through a similar debate, and wondering how it worked for you.


----------



## Louise Taylor (Jan 2, 2021)

Sarah B said:


> Did you end up trying this? I'm going through a similar debate, and wondering how it worked for you.


Yes I did. It worked well and has a much better finish. I meant to take pictures but gave it away as Christmas presents. I will make more soon though.


----------



## Sarah B (Jan 2, 2021)

Louise Taylor said:


> Yes I did. It worked well and has a much better finish. I meant to take pictures but gave it away as Christmas presents. I will make more soon though.


Thank you so much!


----------



## CraftySue (Feb 7, 2021)

What I use is, a PVC pipe and get a cap of it. I spray inside of it release spray and when done, I remove the cap and push it out. I cut it in slices and use shrink wrap. That way the person receiving it can put it in a coffee mug or a soufflé bowl, it's just the right size.


----------



## SPowers (Feb 7, 2021)

I made some recently then went on the hunt for tins... I think I finally got mine on Amazaon.  Here's a pic of mine.


----------

